# Low Bay LED lighting



## daveEM (Nov 18, 2012)

For an existing parkade. I want to change out +20 F40 2 lamp strips (T12s). Ceiling might be 10 feet at its highest.

What are they using in new parkades now days?

*Edit:* I was kinda looking for something square, to mount on the existing box without having to drill the concrete ceiling.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

daveEM said:


> For an existing parkade. I want to change out +20 F40 2 lamp strips (T12s). Ceiling might be 10 feet at its highest.
> 
> What are they using in new parkades now days?
> 
> *Edit:* I was kinda looking for something square, to mount on the existing box without having to drill the concrete ceiling.


Rab makes good led outdoor fixtures. Parkade? You would still have to drill mounting holes, and use blank covers with a ko to land the included whip though.


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

I like these. 

LED Canopy Light - Neutral White, White - 3662 lumens
$119.99


----------



## daveEM (Nov 18, 2012)

backstay said:


> I like these.
> 
> LED Canopy Light - Neutral White, White - 3662 lumens
> $119.99


Look good. Price is good. You have a manufacturer name?

Thanks


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

daveEM said:


> Look good. Price is good. You have a manufacturer name?
> 
> Thanks


I think these are them: http://www.e-conolight.com/outdoor-lighting/canopy.html


----------



## daveEM (Nov 18, 2012)

Switched said:


> I think these are them: http://www.e-conolight.com/outdoor-lighting/canopy.html


Thanks. Does look like them. I'll research later today.


----------



## Fred_W (Jul 3, 2015)

Guys, look at my avatar.......


----------



## Who Dat (Feb 27, 2010)

These are installed in an area university. Many of the earlier LED fixtures gave off too much glare. These looked good although I would have added photocells to the outside row. 

http://m.maxlite.com/datasheet/40w-to-70w-parking-canopy


----------

